# Hideous Blackberry Advert



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Is everyone getting that awful Blackberry advert in the discovery bar. I never use the discovery bar anyway (and would love to be able to turn it off and speed up everything else) but the way this one keeps showing and then hiding (unlike all the other images) is just sneaky and quite horrible IMO. It's impossible to ignore, like all the others. 

I know technically it might be something to do with channel 4 but having the blackberry name and logo emblazoned all over the main Tivo screens is product advertising however you look at it.

It takes you to a youtube video again promoting blackberry BTW.

What next??? Inevitable I suppose.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

You can turn off advertising in the Discovery Bar in the customisation menu.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> You can turn off advertising in the Discovery Bar in the customisation menu.


Are you sure? Mine (adverts) is set to "less". It will not go below that.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

geekspeak said:


> Are you sure? Mine (adverts) is set to "less". It will not go below that.


Oh, mine too, and it's appeared on mine. Sorry.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. It's here too. That said, I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I see the discovery bar referred to as the "ads bar" in the US forums and see that VM are planning to put 30 second targeted commercials up there.

Starting to feel sorry for people who have paid to be a part of this. :down::down::down:

No wonder they are giving it away with those alternative revenue streams.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

To be honest I couldn't care less about Adverts on the discovery bar, nobody is forcing me to click on them


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Exactly. Like I said, I didn't even notice it until I read about it on here. What does that tell you; other than I have bad eyesight


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

To be honest I find the discovery bar useful sometimes. The implementation is a bit iffy in places but the ability to see related programs etc to what you're currently looking at is quite good.

We all have to get used to seeing adverts everywhere we go. Deal with it.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Karnak said:


> We all have to get used to seeing adverts everywhere we go. Deal with it.


Fair enough. As long as new customers are aware of what they are buying into - an advert revenue generating machine that will use your "personal" data in order to deliver targeted advertising.

They are currently testing the waters with a seemingly innocuous advert. People are happy with that, then bring on phase 2 and 3 and 4.

Just like they tested the waters with scrapping S1 data. Some of the regular posters here were happy with that and the idea went official. Worked out well for some, and bad for others.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

geekspeak said:


> They are currently testing the waters with a seemingly innocuous advert. People are happy with that, then bring on phase 2 and 3 and 4.


Possibly true.


> Just like they tested the waters with scrapping S1 data. Some of the regular posters here were happy with that and the idea went official.


I very much doubt that.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Fair enough. As long as new customers are aware of what they are buying into - an advert revenue generating machine that will use your "personal" data in order to deliver targeted advertising.


Like that's a new thing


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm very heavily 'bought in' to Google/Android now so I've made peace with my personal data / location etc etc being mined to provide adverts.

I'm one of those people who believes I can ignore adverts (at least most of the time) and I'm happy to live with them.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If you do take a look at this, try pressing the "INFO" button whilst watching it


----------

